# JD 2955



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Y'all know I'm red as the blood that flows through my veins. I'm considering a green machine for the first time in my life and will probably have to eat crow. This is just one of the few I'm currently considering and would like feedback.

It's a 1987 JD 2955, 4882 hours, 2wd, cab. It seems sound minus a few flaws. There's a minor fuel line leak going to the injector. A remote is leaking, looks like it's just a bad seal. The big problem to me is the lift arms chatter and almost sounds like air cavitation in the lines and possible pump seal leak. I did smell a whiff of what seems to be possibly be clutch/brake burnishing? Not positive on it. Has been repainted.

The good: it drives fine, cab is super quiet and cold air blows. Windows are tinted and there's an aftermarket step compared to climbing alongside the motor.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I would not buy it unless I was 100% comfortable with it...I suggest that you do not buy it...you never know on anything used, but I would hate to see you buy a lemon on your first attempt at owning a JD. You would be forever soured and it would really not be the brand fault. 55 series are excellent in most ways, but they must be maintained properly as with any thing.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I agree with Mike for all the reasons stated. 5k is not a hideous # of hrs for the 55s but it does sound like the prior owner allowed things to lapse but pressure washed it and painted it to look good. For my money, forget the paint and do the maintenance. Based on some comments made by Tex Jim, if I was looking at that size and age JD right now, I would go for the 4055.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Of course there is a significant cost difference between the two which is one of the reasons I don't own the 4055 instead of my 6115M


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I recommend you do not buy a JD Mannheim built tractor such as a 2955 that's has hyd problems!!!!!!!!!!! JD rowcrop(Waterloo built) tractor hyd's are far superior to the same era JD utility tractors


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Cold air this time of year? Isn't it supposed to blow hot? Even my open station blows cold today...

Oh wait. A bit warmer there. Good luck on hour search.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Unless it is one owner and the owner has original bill of sale I would stay away. I would bet the hour meter has turned over one time. 160 hours per year sounds low to me but what do I know.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Y'all are bunch of help, dadgum it and to think I liked it lol. Will scratch that one off the list. I've been doing a lot of scratching lately. 2004 NH TL100 mechanical shuttle 2wd, loader, 1600 hrs is the only thing left on the list at the moment.



farmerbrown said:


> Unless it is one owner and the owner has original bill of sale I would stay away. I would bet the hour meter has turned over one time. 160 hours per year sounds low to me but what do I know.


I've put less than 200 hours a year on tractors. If you have a stable, it's pretty likely.



deadmoose said:


> Cold air this time of year? Isn't it supposed to blow hot? Even my open station blows cold today...
> Oh wait. A bit warmer there. Good luck on hour search.


I check cab tractors on warm days


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

You're on the right track.......
Just qualify everything you can, and with JD that's purty easy...
Everything has a price, what is his price?


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

23,900 for the JD

29,000 for the NH, different place and a tad high I think.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

Have a NH T495 not a bad tractor don't like the speed selection for running hay equipment I would look at NH only $5000 more and 1/3 the hours my 2 cents


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's more than I would want to spend unless it's perfect...


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Way too much for the JD. I wouldn't pay over 9500 for a 2955 with that hydraulic problem. It's not air. Most likely the hydraulic filter changes were neglected and there are bits of filter plugging ports throughout the system. Takes a long time to sort it out. Well, that's what my problem was anyway. Other than that the Mannheim tractors work OK for me. No creature comforts and simple to work on. But, they want way too much.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Anybody have an instructors/buddy seat in a TL100 with mechanical shuttle?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

For comparison. Another 2955. (Never mind the date stamp. It is still for sale)


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Surprising that it is still for sale. Must not negotiating at all and possibly not easy to deal with but the tractor appears nice.

I have noticed that Nathan does well at searching equipment. Maybe he should look into being a locator for hire.

Regards, Mike


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Got a call about a 2750 from a dealer for 21k, I'll check it out. What's the difference between a 50 and 55?

The guy that has the 2955, is not happy that I'm not buying anything from him now. Oh well, he'll have to get over it.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

We have bought two 2955s. One from a jockey and had quite a few issues. Chalk that purchase up to the much younger and dumber days. Sold it a few years back and glad to see it go. Bought the second one @2500 hours. Cab and 2wd. One owner trade in to the dealer on a new 7230. Spoke with original owner who said only reason he traded was for tax purposes...he needed a year end write off and it was his oldest tractor so it was chosen. Tractor now has 4000 hours ten years later and have had good luck other than wear and tear items. It does have a slight chatter raising the 3 pt only at low rpms. All other functions are fine so haven't worried about it. Pretty sure the issue is I noticed last time I changed the hydro filter it had spun loose and part of the rubber ring around top of the filter was missing. So I'm sure eventually that will get clogged somewhere and cause issues. Until then it seems to be working ok (minus that slight chatter once in awhile. But it's barely noticeable). But I have a lot of good history with the tractor so if and when I have to drop some money on it I won't mind as much. I plan on keeping it a long time yet.

I agree with the others. Probably a good decision to pass on the tractor. Some of those models are excellent. And some just aren't, mainly due to care.

On another note we went and looked at a 6400 at a fairly reputable jockey in PA a couple years ago. Tractor was nice but not as nice in person as it was in pics or described over the phone. And they wanted a small fortune for it (even considering the fairly low hours). After several follow up calls and them not budging on the price they got downright belligerent and pushy with me. Kinda ticked me off. I think the last conversation consisted of something like "you are making a mistake, this tractor won't last but a week or two before it's gone". I watch this dealers website regularly. Six months later the tractor finally sold.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Trot, I wonder if it's the same place. That was pretty much how my phone call was today.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

BWfarms said:


> Trot, I wonder if it's the same place. That was pretty much how my phone call was today.


Does their name start with a "Z"?


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Ah I did deal with them a few years ago. Didn't buy either got same convo. FYI tractor is still on the lot almost 3 years later.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

No, Burkholders. Seemed like nice guys for the most part and I have several neighbors who've bought there and been happy. This particular tractor was just over priced and misrepresented. They do have some stuff that is super nice though. I just didnt like that I had to really pry to get any history about the tractor out of them. Turns out that wasn't due to them not knowing any history, but rather they didn't want me calling the dealership where they picked it up (it had actually come from VA originally) and the few issues it had before being traded. As much as they were asking I wasn't doing a thing without some history and I told them that which they didn't like. Oh and I forgot they also didn't like when I told them for just slightly more I could move up to a similar houred 6420 (which is what we ended up doing). But the repeat pushy calls badgering me to reconsider were what really got on my nerves.

But still, don't want to sound too hard as I think they do generally sell clean stuff. Have also heard good things about Herr&Leamann and Gunther Heussman up that way if you want to keep an eye on their inventory for what you're looking for.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Haven't dealt with those guys yet so maybe in time. I've dealt with 3 places in PA so far, I've got the same treatment from all 3. Burkholders (last month) I haven't met in person but wife called them first about a tractor (I use her from time to time to feel out trustworthiness) she got one owner, no rollover hours and immaculate. I call on same tractor to ask a few things and get 2 owners, not sure if hour meter rolled over, and there's a few minor issues. Well that tractor got scratched quick.

Leader's is where I went to look at the Maxxums. The following over the phone multiple conversations: One was perfect shape, no leaks, hour meter never rolled over, AC worked great etc. The second one was a little rough but overall great condition. The third just came in and hasn't been gone through really. He assured me I was going to love them. Ok so I go to drive 712 miles round trip for the first 2 to not be what was described. Far from it, a lot was wrong. I scratched them quick. The other I wasn't going to pay the price. Then I started looking at what was on the lot and some were nice or too big for what I was looking for. I even looked at Deeres' but I'm mechanically savvy but he didn't know that and he wouldn't admit things I noticed. I figured it's hard to believe somebody if they told me one thing and I come to see for it to all 'of a sudden' something has happened to it while parked. On phone today I was told other people were looking at the Deere and I said that's fine. He had already tried bluffing me on the Maxxum when I first inquired in December for it to only be inquired the day after I called by someone else down by me.

Zimmerman's was a couple years ago and it was a little rough and I knew it but we didn't agree on a price. That was followed up with it will sell in a week or two only for it to still be on the lot.

I might be particular but it has served me well. I will be visiting a few Virginia dealerships coming up, whose reputable?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

If definitely pays to be particular when buying keepers.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Well, not sure how to answer as I've mainly bought out of state! It seems hard to find really nice used tractors up my way in the western part of VA. They are either traded for a reason, or a resold the minute after traded because they are pretty nice, or dealers want way too much for them, or a combination of any of the above. Basically have to be right place right time. I actually bought our 2955 (the good one we still have) and our 7200 from a small family owned Deere dealer out in KY. Both one owner tractors. Our 6420 we happened to find privately for sale locally. Guy was just trading up to a bigger tractor.

Most of the guys I know typically go to PA when buying used tractors. Mainly cause there is more selection. You can ride around s few counties in eastern PA and see more selection than you can down my way.

When we were looking for a 6000 series Deere I called Gunther Heussman about a 6420 they had. But I was too late and it had just sold. A few months later they called me back and said they had found a couple others I might be interested in. By that point we had already bought the 6420 we found locally. I thanked them for remembering me and they were really nice and said to keep them in mind if I needed anything in the future. I was pretty impressed that they took the time to both remember what I was looking for and call me back after several months going by.

So you might be able to tell a couple of those guys up there what you want and let them go find something.


----------

